# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Dress and Hat with Yarn Over Trim



## Ladyfingers

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
September, 2013


EASY DRESS WITH THIN STRAPS AND REVERSE RIBBED SKIRT

#6 needles for bodice
#10 needles for skirt
Multi-blue, orange, yellow self-striping yarn, Sunrise by ICE

Cast on 72 stitches. Knit 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit 12, BIND OFF 14, Knit 20, BIND OFF 14, Knit 12. = 44 sts.
Next Row: Knit 12, CAST ON 6, Knit 20, CAST ON 6, Knit 12. = 56 sts.
Knit 20 rows. Now at waistline.

Skirt:

With #10 needles:
Knit across, INCREASE in every other stitch. = 84 sts. Knit back.
Row 1: (Right Side): * Purl 5, Knit 1, repeat from * across the row, end Knit 1.
Row 2: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 5, repeat from * across the row, end K5.

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 15 rows.

Next Row: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 4, Knit in front and back of 5TH knit stitch, continue from * across the row (increasing in every 5th stitch of the ribbing pattern.)
Next Row: (Right Side): * Purl 6, Knit 1 (keep the same knit stitch in place in the ribbing pattern), and continue from * across the row.
Work this new ribbing sequence for 7 rows.

Next row: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 5, Knit in front and back of next stitch, 
Continue from * across the row (increasing in every 5th stitch of the ribbing pattern.
Next Row: (Right Side): * Purl 7, Knit 1 (keep the same knit stitch in place in the ribbing sequence) - continue from * across the row.
Work this new ribbing sequence for 6 rows. Bind off in established ribbing pattern. Sew back seam.


----------



## babybop

Another great one thanks.


----------



## bettys doll

Thanks for another cute pattern. Just in time for some new yarn I bought at Tuesday Morning. Thank you. I'm happy that you are back!


----------



## Typsknits

Thanks for another lovely pattern that is a sweet dress.


----------



## run4fittness

very cute!


----------



## smellysammy

a great pattern thank-you


----------



## vershi

I love this outfit, thanks for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## karen7

What wonderful patterns! :thumbup: Have you created any cheerleader outfits?


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you Elaine. They are all so pretty. Which one do I make first.


----------



## heffernb

Thank you ladyfingers for the fun. For various reasons, today is not going to be the best day, but these patterns certainly made it better.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

thanks for the third time


----------



## patocenizo

Beautiful Elaine, just beautiful!!


----------



## Gigiky

Adorable! I definitely need to make this for my Granddaughter for Christmas. Is the yarn sport weight (DK), or worsted weight?


----------



## lori2637

LOVE IT


----------



## SouthernGirl

So cute.


----------



## Patian

Love the yarn over design in this one - thank you!


----------



## KayellWY

Too cute! Love the style!


----------



## NellieKnitter

Thanks! I love it.


----------



## sillytilly

Love the dress in the picture but it surely is not the one in the pattern. The skirt is ribbed in the written pattern. Would love the pattern for the dress in the picture.


----------



## Williesied

Would like a PDF. Where is your wonderful friend who does this for you? Willie


----------



## dollydollydolly

Dress and hat with yarn over trim pattern is missing the pattern given is for the easy dress with thin straps. Happy to see all your wonderful patterns keeps me busy and dollies well dressed.


----------



## ForgetfulFi

I really like this one. Its beautiful.


----------



## TerryKnits

Here's a quick PDF:


----------



## Strickliese

Very pretty - your patterns are much appreciated.


----------



## GinB

Thank you. Ladyfingers. Another cute pattern.


----------



## Williesied

Thank you for doing the quick pdf's. willie


----------



## bigalbigal3

very cute


----------



## Carol1042

This PDF says Dress and Hat wit Yarn Over Trim but the directions are the ones for the Easy Dress with thin straps and reverse ribbed skirt.
May we get the directions for the dress and hat? It's really cute. Thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers

SO SORRY!!!!!

The title of this pattern does not match the pattern itself, which is the "Thin Strapped Dress with Reverse Ribbing Skirt".
The posted photo is for the Dress and Hat with Yarn Over Trim.

Explanation: My computer developed a major virus and was taken to "Geeks R Us" to be cleaned up - took a few days, and when I was finally able to use my computer again - various menu "goodies" across the top of the screen were altered or changed.

PLUS, when I opened my "Pictures" file, where all my photos of AG doll, Barbie, and the tiny baby dolls are posted - all I saw when opening a folder was a bunch of CAMERAS - no photos. Bummer!

I had to open every camera icon to identify the photo, which took forever to select the photos I needed to post for each pattern.

When the above "glitch" occurred, I had become so frustrated that I called my son to sit at my computer and HELP ME fix the "Pictures" files. He is a computer "geek" himself, and his fingers and the mouse were flying while he attempted to correct the problem.

I had already selected the pattern I wanted to post (The Dress with YO Trim) and had it in "cut and paste" mode from my "Documents" file, this was ready to go, and I was trying to locate the YO dress and hat photo......."somehow", with my son, Mike, poking around.....the mix-up occurred.

You will note that one of the titles posted states just "Ladyfingers - AG doll".....and no further description of the pattern. 

I must make some changes, but I can't figure out how to correct the incomplete title already posted.

I will re-post the two mixed up patterns with correct photos and a complete title, but I don't know how to eliminate the incorrect patterns posted here.

NOTE TO RHYANNA: Please don't get over-anxious and provide PDF buttons for these patterns until I can get the corrected ones on-line.


----------



## Ladyfingers

PLEASE DISREGARD THIS PATTERN AND PHOTO.

THE PATTERN DOES NOT MATCH THE PHOTO - THIS WAS POSTED INCORRECTLY.

A CORRECTED PATTERN HAS BEEN POSTED TODAY - Oct. 4, 2013.

SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Elaine
Its ok, you were just having an 'off' time.

Elaine's Patterns can be found, do a search for
Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## tikeur

Thanks for another lovely pattern that is a sweet dress.
Bravo is adorable.


----------



## barblb

This is such a cute dress and hat pattern, but where is the pattern for it? The pattern here seems to be for a different dress. Would love to make one shown in the picture.


----------



## Ladyfingers

This pattern has been CORRECTED.

Go up to "Search", type "CORRECTED *** DRESS WITH YARN OVER TRIM". This will take you to the yellow dress with the fancy yarn over trim at the waist and hemline, and the hat.

I was having computer glitches and took my computer to "Geeks R Us" for a quick overhaul. When I got the computer back there were a few changes that I wasn't aware of until I started posting photos with patterns. All the photos in my pictures file were just an icon of a camera! I had no way of telling what photos were in what file - bummer! I had already done the "cut & paste" for the pattern from my document file, and clicked on the wrong photo. 

This occurred with two different patterns, which I corrected immediately.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the link for the corrected pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205338-1.html

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Lynne Thompson

wanted pattern with dooted knee length dress with hat & shoes Got instead a white wedding dress


----------



## Ladyfingers

Lynne: Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", then type in the box "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", and click the Search box again.

This will take you to a long thread posted by one of our members - "Daeanarah" - who provides us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns" (which should be the first item on the long list), you will then scroll down through over 7 pages looking for postings by "Daeanarah". She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "Download". Just click "Download" on any pattern of your choice to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer - for easy printing.

Oh yes, welcome to this terrific crafters website. You will find the members here are very friendly, always cheerful, and extremely helpful. This is my 4th year as a KP member and still going.......


----------



## Daeanarah

Its going on my third year here....wow where has the time gone.


Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## baileysmom

Ladyfingers said:


> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> American Girl Knitting Pattern
> September, 2013
> 
> EASY DRESS WITH THIN STRAPS AND REVERSE RIBBED SKIRT
> 
> #6 needles for bodice
> #10 needles for skirt
> Multi-blue, orange, yellow self-striping yarn, Sunrise by ICE
> 
> Cast on 72 stitches. Knit 4 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 12, BIND OFF 14, Knit 20, BIND OFF 14, Knit 12. = 44 sts.
> Next Row: Knit 12, CAST ON 6, Knit 20, CAST ON 6, Knit 12. = 56 sts.
> Knit 20 rows. Now at waistline.
> 
> Skirt:
> 
> With #10 needles:
> Knit across, INCREASE in every other stitch. = 84 sts. Knit back.
> Row 1: (Right Side): * Purl 5, Knit 1, repeat from * across the row, end Knit 1.
> Row 2: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 5, repeat from * across the row, end K5.
> 
> Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 15 rows.
> 
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 4, Knit in front and back of 5TH knit stitch, continue from * across the row (increasing in every 5th stitch of the ribbing pattern.)
> Next Row: (Right Side): * Purl 6, Knit 1 (keep the same knit stitch in place in the ribbing pattern), and continue from * across the row.
> Work this new ribbing sequence for 7 rows.
> 
> Next row: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 5, Knit in front and back of next stitch,
> Continue from * across the row (increasing in every 5th stitch of the ribbing pattern.
> Next Row: (Right Side): * Purl 7, Knit 1 (keep the same knit stitch in place in the ribbing sequence) - continue from * across the row.
> Work this new ribbing sequence for 6 rows. Bind off in established ribbing pattern. Sew back seam.


The pattern doesn't seem to go with this picture.


----------



## Ladyfingers

SORRY! Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on Search, then type in the box....."CORRECTED *** EASY DRESS with THIN STRAPS AND REVERSE RIBBED SKIRT". At the time I posted two patterns I was having computer "issues". Send my computer out to "GeeksRUs" and they sent it back with my photos posted in tiny jpeg numbers. It was like a treasure hunt trying to match my patterns to the correct photos. I think I "frapped up" two patterns - this is one of them.


----------



## baileysmom

Ladyfingers said:


> SORRY! Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on Search, then type in the box....."CORRECTED *** EASY DRESS with THIN STRAPS AND REVERSE RIBBED SKIRT". At the time I posted two patterns I was having computer "issues". Send my computer out to "GeeksRUs" and they sent it back with my photos posted in tiny jpeg numbers. It was like a treasure hunt trying to match my patterns to the correct photos. I think I "frapped up" two patterns - this is one of them.


Thanks Elaine!


----------



## salmonmac

What a sweet pattern! Thanks very much.


----------



## pjcknitter

Just want to thank you for all the beautiful patterns.


----------



## TinaMcD

Doesn't seem to be correct picture for this pattern.


----------



## TinaMcD

Ok...now I have correct picture.


----------



## knitnut1939

I love your patterns This one with eyelet is one I'd like to make But I don't think the pattern matches the picture. Am I misreading pattern?


----------



## Nanamel14

Adorable


----------



## jjwilliamson74

Can you please tell me the yarn weight? I am not finding a yarn called Sunrise on the ICE website but is I knew the types it might help. Thanks!


----------



## lucymcalinden3

Iv knitted this dress nothing like the picture would like the pattern shown in picture please if possible


----------

